# Yarn shops in Myrtle Beach area



## GoodyTwoShoes

Does anyone know of any yarn shops in the Myrtle Beach area? Going in August and might want to do something other than mini golf&#128521;. Thanks in advance!


----------



## soupy26

Yes, there is fantastic shop called "Knitting Up A Storm right off Hwy 17 between Ocean Drive and Cherry Grove. They have an incredible selection of yarns I don't see in other shops down this way. SueP


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes

soupy26 said:


> Yes, there is fantastic shop called "Knitting Up A Storm right off Hwy 17 between Ocean Drive and Cherry Grove. They have an incredible selection of yarns I don't see in other shops down this way. SueP


Will have to check it out! thank you!


----------



## cindy krebs

ok i started this and lost it!!
1 knit and purl 4999 carolia forest blvd 843-236-6140 hard to find

2 island knits 10659 ocean highway pauleys island off of 17 843-235-0110 Love this place!!! cant say enough how helpful these folks are.. and the wonderful yarns she has.. go here everytime we are in mb ( 22 years now)never disapointed..

3 knitting up a storm 1405 old highway 17n north myrtle beach 843-249-6562 hard to find

of course there is Michaels and wallmart..

have fun dont forget to post how you found the shops...


----------



## CindysKnitN

Knit-n-Purl, 4999 Carolina Forest Blvd #13, Myrtle Beach
They have a great webpage and Facebook page. 
http://knitnpurl.biz/

Even if you don't go to the shop "like" their Facebook page - it's great https://www.facebook.com/knitnpurlmyrtlebeach

They also have a page on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knit-n-purl

I shop at the store when I go to MB twice a year. Highly recommend it, lots of yarn and great staff.


----------



## 52tiger

Knit and purl is a very nice shop. In fact this is the second month they are doing it. You sign up for free the send you two rows eac day of the month and you knit along doing a mystery dishcloth!!! 
My group of friends that are doing it has had a lot of laughs trying to gues what we are making..... From chickens, naked men, fish and so on.... Check it out. 
They are. Very helpful in the store.


----------



## tigerparents16

I was just at both shop and I really like Kmit and Purl. The shop has everything and the people are friendly. You can set and knit if you wish. Your GPS will get you about 1000yards of the place. It has you turning into a street that is not the shopping center. Check out there web page and get on there email list. Have fun when you go there.


----------



## RuthieB

My husband & I just returned from a visit in Texas. I had to ask my SIL if she knew of any yarn shops or thrift stores locally. I love to find knitting goodies at the thrift stores. Brought my crocheting/knitting projects along for the trip! Good Luck!!


----------



## sammybuller

i like knitting up a storm the best easier to find too
when i was at knit and purl the lady didn't seem to want to be bothered so when i go back in sept it it wll be knitting up a storm for me


----------



## MollyMatters

Knit & Purl in Carolina Forest- just across the waterway in Myrtle Beach. 
You can get directions on our web-site--knitnpurl.biz and look us up on Facebook
We are the only knitting shop in Myrtle Beach. Knitting Up A Storm Closed May 31st, 2013


----------



## MollyMatters

I apologize that your first experience with Knit-N-Purl was not all it should have been. Please give us another chance to win you over. We have 5 staff members now including 2 guys. Sincerely, Molly


----------



## nickerina

sammybuller said:


> i like knitting up a storm the best easier to find too
> when i was at knit and purl the lady didn't seem to want to be bothered so when i go back in sept it it wll be knitting up a storm for me


That must not have been one of the regular clerks as They are all so helpful and friendly. They also furnish you with free coffee and snacks and a couch for your husband or companion to rest while you shop or just sit and knit and visit. It is hard to believe you had a bad experience and I encourage you to try again as they are the friendliest shop around. I suppose if the shop was short handed and they had a class it might have seemed that way but believe me that is not the norm.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes

My gosh, it's yarn Heaven! I can't wait to visit there!


----------



## LaluBoatie

You may also want to check out A.C. Moore. It is along the lines of a Michael's but more reasonable in my opinion. They also have a bargain bin that has mill ends, occasionally they have terrific finds in there. Good luck.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes

LaluBoatie said:


> You may also want to check out A.C. Moore. It is along the lines of a Michael's but more reasonable in my opinion. They also have a bargain bin that has mill ends, occasionally they have terrific finds in there. Good luck.


Thanks for the suggestion. There is an AC Moore near me. Don't ever find anything in there. I thought it would be fun to visit a smaller mom and pop store as there aren't too many in this area (other than michaels, Joann's etc)


----------



## readingbeachbum

Make sure you have lots of money if you go to Knit and Purl.--I had a similar experienc of being ignored when I went there and I live in MB. I prefer AC Moore and order specialty yarns on line.


----------

